# Urinates in Crate



## forbes2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello there,

I have received so many wonderful suggestions from this website... I was hoping to get help once again 


Our 6 month old havanese is getting along well with his potty training. He doesn't make a lot of mistakes at home anymore, and we put him in his crate every night in our bedroom and he is an angel.

However, when we leave, and put him in his crate, he goes crazy--he scratches and barks, and often pees, and sometimes has pooped in his crate!  It seems like some separation anxiety, since he's fine with us. However, we really need to get him crate trained. Is there anything we can do?


Thanks in advance for your wonderful help again!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

forbes2000 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have received so many wonderful suggestions from this website... I was hoping to get help once again
> 
> ...


 I had the exact same problem and I made the decision I didn't want her den to become a place where she felt it was okay to do that. I stopped using the crate and allowed her to be left in the kitchen area she was much better and now will use the crate for when we travel and that's about it. When I added Zoey to the family I crated her for awhile in tell I felt the two were okay together while being left alone. Both are trained to go on a pad and most of the time wait for us to come home. Ps I did try the x pin but she climbed over and hurt herself so I had to make a barricade that she couldn't climb up on.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That does sound like a separation anxiety issue and not a housebreaking issue.

is there anyway you can put the crate by the door or a window so he can watch for you, Gucci handles the anxiety better if she can watch for me to come home, just an idea.

I never crated, so I can't offer any help there.

Kara


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the X-pen when we are gone and for when he sleeps at night. He is still potty training though. I know that I read on here how to get them used to their crate. Small intervals with their door closed throughout the day and let it gradually get longer the better the dog does with it. Kipper has his crate and x-pen attached so we don't close the door, also he has started taking his bed out of his crate to sleep and watch for us in the pen... sorry couldn't offer more help-Shelly


----------



## forbes2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your great tips!

If it is separation anxiety, is there anything that I can do to help ease his anxiety? Does he grow out of it?

We have tried to leave a Kong and clothes with our scent on... but it doesn't seem to calm him down.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We had that problem with Abby for quite a while. While all the things you are trying helped it just seemed like it just eventually stopped. Don't quite know why but we were just so relieved not to have to bathe her and clean out a crate every time we went anywhere! So, I feel your pain. One other thing we used for this and car travel is Rescue Remedy that we bought at GNC or you can find it online. It is for people, too, and is a liquid with a dropper so very easy to give. I know this can be so frustrating.


----------



## forbes2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks--that's really encouraging, hopefully he'll grow out of it!

He already does so much better in the crate when we're home... hopeful he'll be able to do it on his own soon.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been told that the secret to keeping things right was to be the alpha pack member. So, I'd like to offer an opinion -- and that's all it is. I'm not a professional trainer or animal behavioist.
1) Are you the Alpha? Does your pup depend on you for everything (from food, to potty time, to exercise, to bonding time, to .....)
2) if the answer to 1 is "Yes" then it's prolly a good time to suggest that you spend some time away from the pack...
... Put the pup in his / her crate leave his sight for a couple of minutes. Come back, let him / her out of the crate and play / trick train a min or two. ...
Repeat. Remain dominate, just not controlling. 
3) All dogs want a space they can call their own. It can be on your bed, in your lap, by your feet, next to a fireplace, or in their crate. Your working with a crate and and a dog -- so, make the crate a very 'safe haven' for your puppy. Introduce the puppy to the crate and a 'cover up'. Put the puppy in the crate with a blanket covering 1/3 of it (or more). Gradually increase the coverage till the habit is to put the pup in, close the door, give him / her some reasuring words, then cover the crate completely --- Thus creating a 'cave ' for the pup to call his / her own.
4) If 3 works then you should be able to leave for a while and when you do come back welcome the puppy back with bright, happy, loving words and petting.


It's important that your puppy feels safe, secure and happy in his / her crate. That can only happen if you spend the time needed to give it that sense. Also, if the crate is too big for the puppy you can plan on it finding a spot where it can eliminate. Make sure the crate is the right size for the puppy, or has a divider that can be used to properly size a larger crate.

HTH!


----------

